# Trying to find what spindles interchange?



## -2-5-3-

Ok I think I may have inquired to this here a few years ago but I had no urgency then. Now my brakes are actin up I may as well upgrade.
I have a 69 Olds 88 with a 350 and drum brakes. I want to go to disk brakes and since my car isnt very common parts arent either. I want to find out what spindles will fit on my car possibly from a more common vehicle.
I know model of my car came with disks but as far as the wrecking yard says I am limited to 67-70 Olds 88's and 98's. Which are all hard to find.
I know the wrecking yard computer probly does say why another spindle wont work could be somethin simple as a different washed put on the spindle or somethin like that.


----------



## Firefly

Well, your car is a B-body. You can start by finding B-bodies of around the same year at the junkyard and checking for disc-brakes. Bring your tape-measure! :biggrin:

Sedans built on the rear wheel drive B platform include:

1959-1985 Buick LeSabre 
1959-1962 Buick Invicta 
1991-1996 Buick Roadmaster 
1962-1970 Buick Wildcat 
1971-1973 Buick Centurion 
1959-1972 Chevrolet Biscayne 
1959-1975 Chevrolet Bel Air 
1976-1979 Chevrolet Bel Air (sold only in Canada, as a rebadged Impala) 
1965-1985 Chevrolet Impala 
1965-1996 Chevrolet Caprice 
1994-1996 Chevrolet Impala SS 
1959-1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88 
1967-1969 Oldsmobile Delmont 88 
1958-1966 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 
1959-1981 Pontiac Bonneville 
1966-1969 Pontiac Grande Parisienne (Canada only) 
1959-1981 Pontiac Parisienne (Canada only) 
1983-1986 Pontiac Parisienne 
1959-1981 Pontiac Catalina 
1959-1966 Pontiac Star Chief 
1960-1961 Pontiac Ventura 
1962-1981 Pontiac Laurentian (Canada only) 
1959-1970 Pontiac Strato Chief (Canada only) 
1967-1970 Pontiac Executive 
1971-1975 Pontiac Grand Ville 
Coupe-only offerings include:

1962 Buick Wildcat 
1965-1969 Chevrolet Impala SS 
1961-1966 Oldsmobile Starfire 
1964-1965 Oldsmobile Jetstar I 
1962-1968 Pontiac Grand Prix 
1964-1967 Pontiac 2+2 
1964-1965 Pontiac Parisienne Custom Sport (Canada only) 
1966-1970 Pontiac Parisienne 2+2 (Canada only) 
1977-1978 Buick Riviera 
Station wagons include:

1959-1963 Invicta Estate Wagon 
1959-1964 LeSabre Estate Wagon 
1970-1976 Buick Estate Wagon 
1977-1979 Buick Estate Wagon (with LeSabre trim) 
1977-1979 Buick Estate Limited (with Electra trim) 
1980-1989 Buick Electra Estate Wagon 
1980-1989 Buick LeSabre Estate Wagon 
1990 Buick Estate Wagon 
1991-1996 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon 
1966-1968 Chevrolet Caprice Estate 
1969-1972 Chevrolet Kingswood Estate 
1973-1996 Chevrolet Caprice Estate 
1962-1968 Chevrolet Impala 
1969-1972 Chevrolet Kingswood 
1973-1985 Chevrolet Impala 
1962-1968 Chevrolet Bel Air 
1969-1972 Chevrolet Townsman 
1973-1975 Chevrolet Bel Air 
1976-1979 Chevrolet Bel Air (sold only in Canada, as a rebadged Impala) 
1962-1968 Chevrolet Biscayne 
1969-1972 Chevrolet Brookwood 
1959-1964 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta 
1959-1963 Oldsmobile Super 88 Fiesta 
1971-1992 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser 
1959-1981 Pontiac Bonneville Safari 
1959-1981 Pontiac Parisienne Safari (Canada only) 
1967-1969 Pontiac Grande Parisienne Safari (Canada only) 
1983-1986 Pontiac Parisienne Safari 
1959-1981 Pontiac Catalina Safari 
1959-1981 Pontiac Laurentian Safari (Canada only) 
1987-1989 Pontiac Safari


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 18 2009, 02:31 AM~15116109
> *Well, your car is a B-body. You can start by finding B-bodies of around the same year at the junkyard and checking for disc-brakes. Bring your tape-measure! :biggrin:
> 
> Sedans built on the rear wheel drive B platform include:
> 
> 1959-1985 Buick LeSabre
> 1959-1962 Buick Invicta
> 1991-1996 Buick Roadmaster
> 1962-1970 Buick Wildcat
> 1971-1973 Buick Centurion
> 1959-1972 Chevrolet Biscayne
> 1959-1975 Chevrolet Bel Air
> 1976-1979 Chevrolet Bel Air (sold only in Canada, as a rebadged Impala)
> 1965-1985 Chevrolet Impala
> 1965-1996 Chevrolet Caprice
> 1994-1996 Chevrolet Impala SS
> 1959-1985 Oldsmobile Delta 88
> 1967-1969 Oldsmobile Delmont 88
> 1958-1966 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Bonneville
> 1966-1969 Pontiac Grande Parisienne (Canada only)
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Parisienne (Canada only)
> 1983-1986 Pontiac Parisienne
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Catalina
> 1959-1966 Pontiac Star Chief
> 1960-1961 Pontiac Ventura
> 1962-1981 Pontiac Laurentian (Canada only)
> 1959-1970 Pontiac Strato Chief (Canada only)
> 1967-1970 Pontiac Executive
> 1971-1975 Pontiac Grand Ville
> Coupe-only offerings include:
> 
> 1962 Buick Wildcat
> 1965-1969 Chevrolet Impala SS
> 1961-1966 Oldsmobile Starfire
> 1964-1965 Oldsmobile Jetstar I
> 1962-1968 Pontiac Grand Prix
> 1964-1967 Pontiac 2+2
> 1964-1965 Pontiac Parisienne Custom Sport (Canada only)
> 1966-1970 Pontiac Parisienne 2+2 (Canada only)
> 1977-1978 Buick Riviera
> Station wagons include:
> 
> 1959-1963 Invicta Estate Wagon
> 1959-1964 LeSabre Estate Wagon
> 1970-1976 Buick Estate Wagon
> 1977-1979 Buick Estate Wagon (with LeSabre trim)
> 1977-1979 Buick Estate Limited (with Electra trim)
> 1980-1989 Buick Electra Estate Wagon
> 1980-1989 Buick LeSabre Estate Wagon
> 1990 Buick Estate Wagon
> 1991-1996 Buick Roadmaster Estate Wagon
> 1966-1968 Chevrolet Caprice Estate
> 1969-1972 Chevrolet Kingswood Estate
> 1973-1996 Chevrolet Caprice Estate
> 1962-1968 Chevrolet Impala
> 1969-1972 Chevrolet Kingswood
> 1973-1985 Chevrolet Impala
> 1962-1968 Chevrolet Bel Air
> 1969-1972 Chevrolet Townsman
> 1973-1975 Chevrolet Bel Air
> 1976-1979 Chevrolet Bel Air (sold only in Canada, as a rebadged Impala)
> 1962-1968 Chevrolet Biscayne
> 1969-1972 Chevrolet Brookwood
> 1959-1964 Oldsmobile Dynamic 88 Fiesta
> 1959-1963 Oldsmobile Super 88 Fiesta
> 1971-1992 Oldsmobile Custom Cruiser
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Bonneville Safari
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Parisienne Safari (Canada only)
> 1967-1969 Pontiac Grande Parisienne Safari (Canada only)
> 1983-1986 Pontiac Parisienne Safari
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Catalina Safari
> 1959-1981 Pontiac Laurentian Safari (Canada only)
> 1987-1989 Pontiac Safari
> *


Thanks for the info bro. I was hoping to get some definites the wrecking yard says I'm limited to 67-70 fullsize 88's and 98's.


----------



## -2-5-3-

WTF I got a speedo cable through my spindle!!??


----------



## -2-5-3-

Got a spindle from a 77 MC today the height is good and I will have to run them backards left on the right vise versa.
























Ball joints wont fit I already had a new set to fit the upper but im not sure what to do for the lowers.
















Only other concern is where the tie rod mount up is above the lower a-arm and originally it was lower than. Not sure if this would be an issue?? The mount appears to be the same distance from center of lower ball joint.


----------



## -2-5-3-

ttt


----------



## 90coupedraggn

man keep it going I got an 67 delta 88 convert Im looking to do something like this on cuz Im on my last turn on the drums and nobody can find anything for this car!!! thanks oldsmobile!!! I will bookmark this page for sure and goodluck on your quest.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Sep 20 2009, 11:07 PM~15136324
> *man keep it going I got an 67 delta 88 convert Im looking to do something like this on cuz Im on my last turn on the drums and nobody can find anything for this car!!!  thanks oldsmobile!!! I will bookmark this page for sure and goodluck on your quest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wont chevelle parts bolt right on? they sell those everywhere :dunno: also,seems alot of cars will take 80s s-10 spindles and brake parts,i know with the right bracket for calipers they work on alot of shit


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Sep 20 2009, 09:07 PM~15136324
> *man keep it going I got an 67 delta 88 convert Im looking to do something like this on cuz Im on my last turn on the drums and nobody can find anything for this car!!!  thanks oldsmobile!!! I will bookmark this page for sure and goodluck on your quest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is yours speedometer through your spindle too?


----------



## 90coupedraggn

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Sep 21 2009, 08:37 AM~15139411
> *is yours speedometer through your spindle too?
> *


the Delmont I had before this one was but when it got totaled I put everything in the Delta and now I have no speed-o cuz the delta has a tranny driven one but the tranny I am using now has no cable hook up! DAMN IT!!!


----------



## 66olds88

i have a 66 delta 88.... was looking into discs and found this. http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Oldsmobile-...sQ5fAccessories thought u guys might be interested


----------



## ClarenceHodge

-2-5-3- said:


> Got a spindle from a 77 MC today the height is good and I will have to run them backards left on the right vise versa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball joints wont fit I already had a new set to fit the upper but im not sure what to do for the lowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only other concern is where the tie rod mount up is above the lower a-arm and originally it was lower than. Not sure if this would be an issue?? The mount appears to be the same distance from center of lower ball joint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUI have a 68' Delmont 88, and I want to convert mine as well. After all that you accomplished, did everything fit? If so, what all would I need to get from a 77 Monte Carlo to convert?OTE]


----------



## Hydros

Hollander is the best around for interchange info

you might find it at the library, or online: http://hollanderinterchange.net/


----------



## 66LeSabre707

I came a cross this forum on a search to convert my 1966 LeSabre Custom from drum to all around disc. From this list you are saying I can pull the spindles and other hardware from a newer disc option model for the coversion?


----------



## 66LeSabre707

90coupedraggn said:


> man keep it going I got an 67 delta 88 convert Im looking to do something like this on cuz Im on my last turn on the drums and nobody can find anything for this car!!! thanks oldsmobile!!! I will bookmark this page for sure and goodluck on your quest.


That is a clean Delt! What size are you riding? I'm looking on going 22's on mine.


----------

